# Sweeney Family Horror '06



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey everyone, our yard haunt has been up and running for its second weekend now...



 we cut to give you a taste of what our visitors get when they look at the haunt, while they listen to our radio show. Some in process pics, now up on our blog as well. Not a lot new if you're familar with our main props. But the video will let you see the drop panel in action, as well as our much improved fence. Hope everyone is having a great Halloween season.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That looks great! Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very very cool! Love the video as well.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

looking awesome.....did skull and bone rub off on you?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I love the videoooooo!
That was great.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for sharing that awesome video. I love your props. Nice job!!!!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks all. Yes Skull and Bone did rub off a little. The whole designer haunt thread on this forum helped us see how smaller details could make a big difference and enhance the scene. While we don't have any new props to speak of, we've gotten a lot of feedback on how "great everything looks" this year. We also took the advice of S&B on lighting. Hard to see in the video but it helped. A LOT. Mainly I was overlighting everything. Killing every shadow i could with light. The scaled back and layered approach is really darn creepy looking. 

Seeing what a difference some extra time and attention to the art direction makes, it makes me want to throw out all our older props and start fresh. Of course, right now, that's a daunting task. Really appreciate the feedback everyone.


----------



## rivrat (Oct 11, 2006)

very nice indeed I really liked the video.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Awesome video...and the storyline is great, too.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Superb video, and a great yard haunt. The little bit of animation takes it to the next level. Drop panel is sweeeet!!!!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks everybody. Yeah, Darryl the drop panel is pretty cool. We were going to add an air cannon to it this year, but alas...


----------



## moya55 (Oct 27, 2006)

Great video! The radio narrative is spooky. Nice looking props, too...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

great great great job. what fun...


----------

